# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Scitos A5 (Linda, Bob, Lucie, Werner) robot security guards, Project STRANDS, MetraLabs GmbH, Ilmenau, Germany

## Airicist

Project STRANDS

Manufacturer - MetraLabs GmbH

Neuroinformatics and Cognitive Robotics Lab

Lincoln Centre for Autonomous Systems

twitter.com/LindaStrands

twitter.com/BobStrands

twitter.com/LucieStrands

twitter.com/Werner_TUW

----------


## Airicist

(STRANDS) Patrolling the robot-lab, looking for anomalies 

Published on Sep 30, 2013




> Linda the robot patrols her lab at University of Lincoln. The research leading to these results has received funding from the European Union Seventh Framework Programme (FP7/2007-2013) under grant agreement No 600623 STRANDS.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 15, 2013




> Linda patrolling at night

----------


## Airicist

Linda Marathon 

Published on Nov 22, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Linda crossing the finishing line 

Published on Nov 29, 2013

----------


## Airicist

STRANDS movie for Universities Week 

Published on Jun 6, 2014




> Robot Linda will mingle with visitors at the Natural History Museum Members of the public will have the opportunity to meet Linda the robot at a week-long celebration of university research at the Natural History Museum in London. Linda is a specialist mobile robot currently being programmed to act intelligently in real-world environments, with the ultimate aim of being able to support security guards or staff in care homes. She is one of six robots involved in the ?7.2 million collaborative STRANDS project aimed at creating mobile robots that are able to operate independently, based on an understanding of 3D space and how this space changes over time. Linda, who is based at the University of Lincoln, UK, and named after the city's Roman roots as Lindum Colonia, will be mingling with visitors to the Museum from 9th'Robots on Patrol' exhibit. The event is part of Universities Week 2014 which aims to increase public awareness of the wide and varied role of the UK's universities.  It will be an opportunity for the research team to showcase the robot, which has already learned to map a building and run for 30 days autonomously. Funded by the European Union's Seventh Framework programme (FP7), the research project involves six academic partners, a security company and an Austrian care home provider, where the technology will be tested. The robots will eventually be deployed to run for an extended time so they have the chance to develop an understanding of how the world should appear and be able to identify deviations from their normal environment.  Dr Marc Hanheide, from the University of Lincoln's School of Computer Science, will be on hand throughout the week to explain Linda's capabilities. He said: The aim is to show members of the public how this sort of technology could help us in our everyday lives, assisting humans in basic activities allowing them to concentrate on more important aspects of their work. It's not just about providing a care home or security robot. We are trying to enable robots to learn from their long-term experience and their perception of how the environment unfolds in time. It will have many possible applications and taking Linda to the Natural History Museum is a fantastic opportunity for people to see how robots like this will, one day, be able to aid and assist humans in a variety of roles. The exhibit is just one of a number being hosted by the Natural History Museum as part of Universities Week 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Bob the Security Robot roams the halls of G4S 

Published on Jun 16, 2014




> Bob the security robot moves around at the G4S Technology offices in Tewkesbury, England. June 16 2014. Scientists have unveiled the latest high-tech tool in the fight against crime - Britain's first ROBOT security guard. Bob the robot is the latest recruit employed by security company G4S and rolls around its HQ scanning for suspicious activity. When the metal minder spots something out of place he stores the vital information on his internal hard drive and quickly reports it to his human counterparts. The autonomous android can even speak to his colleagues, ask for help when he gets stuck, and plug himself in to charge when his battery runs low.  See SWNS story SWROBOT; Scientists have unveiled the latest high-tech tool in the fight against crime - Britain's first ROBOT security guard. Bob the robot is the latest recruit employed by security company G4S and rolls around its HQ scanning for suspicious activity. When the metal minder spots something out of place he stores the vital information on his internal hard drive and quickly reports it to his human counterparts. The autonomous android can even speak to his colleagues, ask for help when he gets stuck, and plug himself in to charge when his battery runs low.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Bob, the robot security guard"

by John Maguire
June 16, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Bob the robotic security guard - made by the University of Birmingham"

by Alison Stacey
June 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "This robot guard keeps an unblinking eye on suspicious activities"

by Mariella Moon
June 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

BBC Learning English: Video Words in the News: Robot security guard (2 July 2014) 

 Published on Jul 2, 2014




> Watch our weekly news video. This week's video is: Robot security guard: Is this the future of security? Meet Bob, your robot guard. Take a closer look with Video Words in the News.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Rosie the roaming robot at KTH in Stockholm

Published on Dec 22, 2016




> While there are plenty of robots inside KTH’s Robotics, Perception and Learning lab, none is quite like Rosie, who mingles freely with people in the lab’s offices, hallways and kitchen. Built by MetraLabs Robotics, the Scitos G5 model robot is the centerpiece of an international project to create intelligent robots for human environments.

----------


## Airicist

Here are the coolest robots from UK Robotics Week in action

Published on Jul 5, 2017

----------

